# Tankmates for Angelfish ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

My daughter has her heart set on Angels now - specifically "white" ones.

Platinum, pearlskin I think was the term ?
Personally I prefer the ones that have the Koi colours.

Anyhow - that's really not a big concern, angels are easy enough to find.

What else goes well with angels ?

And with Angels, I can go planted, not just rocky and cavy, right ?

The tank will be a 75g. It's not even cycled yet, so time for research is plenty.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Lots of things go well with angels. In a 75 gal you could get 5 or 6 adult angels (buy them all the same size at the same time, ideally buy small size and grow them out)

Or you could just wait until a pair forms, and only keep the pair, removing the other angels. They prefer broad leafed plants for spawning on like Amazon swords, broad leaf Java fern, large leafed anubias. 
A tank full of anubias and java fern would be easy to grow and maintain and would go well with this kind of setup IMO.

You could add something like bleeding heart tetras as a schooling fish then a pair of bolivian rams for the bottom and maybe a large school of corys and a pair of bushynose plecos.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Platies, Swordtails, Danios and Tetras could work stay away from Barbs as they tend to nip fins, from past experience. Small plecos will work for clean up also corys but get at least 6.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I've seen Bolivian Rams mentioned as possible tankmates.

Do you agree ?

What about other varities of the "ram" cichlid ( gold, german, etc )


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I've kept german rams (standard, blues, golds) with my angels with no issues, as my pair were spawning regularly their agression was fairly high, as long as your tank has enough space/visual breaks etc I'd say go for it.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

HOWsMom said:


> I've seen Bolivian Rams mentioned as possible tankmates.
> 
> Do you agree ?
> 
> What about other varities of the "ram" cichlid ( gold, german, etc )


If you're a new fishkeeper, and it sounds like you are, you don't want headaches. Blue/german/gold Rams (which are all the same species) are very fragile fish and odds are you'll lose them. Go with Bolivians. In a 75 gal you can keep a larger group of them.

As with the angels, if a pair forms that is beating up on the others, just remove the others and keep the pair.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> If you're a new fishkeeper, and it sounds like you are, you don't want headaches. Blue/german/gold Rams (which are all the same species) are very fragile fish and odds are you'll lose them. Go with Bolivians. In a 75 gal you can keep a larger group of them.
> 
> As with the angels, if a pair forms that is beating up on the others, just remove the others and keep the pair.


Not new, but not experienced either - I hope that makes sense.

I'd say 15 years with aquariums, and multitudes of failure sadly.
Mostly because of lack of research and information, or poor information given.

I want to do this properly so I don't lose so many fish this time.


----------

